# Thinking about invading New Yawk........LOL



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

As a Southern boy by birth going as far North as New Yawk on a scouting mission and check out Polock's NFRA trial is a possibility. The concept of NFRA intrigues me and if possible I may try to make a 9 hour each way excursion to see first hand what it is all about. :lol: may even run some "hillbilly" dawgs too. Big problem as of now is my work load and may have to enter on site... just a few random thoughts...........


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

9 hours each way from Kentucky? I think it's that far for me from VT.
(I still say go though-it's one more game to play & the dogs don't care what the game's called as long as they're getting birds)
M


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

Otey,
Run it man take billy w/ya that way he can get some all-age experience under his belt if you are still planning on running him in Quals and Master's in the Spring


----------



## blackdi (Mar 12, 2003)

Otey I think big dog has a good idea. All - Age and Quals May be down the road. At least you can get a look at what NFRA is about.


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

Otey:

If you run the open, expect to see setups that are similar to an AA stake in difficulty. I think it is a great chance for those wanting to run FT's to get some experience under their belts. The master setups can be really challenging as well. The master water setup (monster Quad) that Joseph and Justin came up with in Stillwater a couple of weeks ago was pure evil  .

Nine hour drive-heck that is a trip to the grocery store out here in West Texas.

I say go--you'll enjoy it.

John
________
Free amateur porn streaming


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Meleagris said:


> Nine hour drive-heck that is a trip to the grocery store out here in West Texas.John



In Texas everthing is measured in hours.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> :.........may have to enter on site......


Otey,
What do you mean by "enter on site"?
john


----------



## Chris Kingrea (Jan 3, 2003)

john fallon said:


> What do you mean by "enter on site"?
> john


Exactly that .... no advanced entry required, as long as the stake is not determined "full." HRC allows it, *however*, I'm not sure NFRA plays that game. Better check with our NFRA guys first.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Sundown49 aka Otey B said:
> 
> 
> > :.........may have to enter on site......
> ...



We are talking about Polock?of course it will be ok to enter on site. 

After all Polock is Mr. NFRA !


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

Go for it Otey. 9 hours is nothin. I drove 2 and a half days for a junior. But then I'm nuts. Of coarse everybody that knows me can tell you that. And Terry's house is on the way, or it can be.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*I have been talking to Polock*

 The "on site" entry is already "OKed" by Mr NFRA. We have been communicating back and forth by PM. Big Dog, Terry and Dale MR BILLY is ready for anything that is thrown at him. Ran a very DIFFICULT quad with line to 2 marks a long run to water, 50 yards of water, and about another 125 yards to AOF. Another mark was a checkdown at about 110 yards and the memory mark was up center of pond 110 yards and then another 245 to AOF used the Retired gun feature on BB. SMACKED the marks. Then added a 385 yard blind down across a hillside and thru a valley and up a hillside on 2 whistles. cover was about 2 feet high in strips across line to blind...........and my PROBLEM CHILD Maxx did as well as Billy did too.   Just got back in from training .....started at 9 this morning and ran 4 different setups on 4 different areas. The Boys were ready to load on trailer when we got thru. 

Miriam, I can check out the person against the pic ...........  gotta see if the dog is that good looking.......LOL
:wink: :wink:


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Hope you have a good radar detector or watch your speed on that trip!


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Otey, as you know I'd love to have ya run our NFRA event.
As I told ya, I'll take your entries at the door, just give me a heads up on the stakes you choose to run and dawg numbers.
Remember, this is a triple event. Friday-Open, Derby & Master.
Saturday & Sunday -Open,Derby,Master, Senior & Junior.
Steaks, Baked Potatoe and salad for the judges dinner Friday night, let me know if yer in. Pig Roast Saturday night.

Terry's not far away either, maybe we can get him up to see Diamond run.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Sundown49 aka Otey B said:
> 
> 
> > :.........may have to enter on site......
> ...


John, I invited ya to run my NFRA event. Though the entry deadline is Monday June 21, I have the option to take entries the morning of the stake. I prefer not do it this way so that I have ample birds and ammo. As you know, it tough enough getting a trial together.
If your thinkin' about comin' at least give me an idea on number of dawgs and stake entered.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Dan
I know ya did and I still might.
I had one ( Ceder Swamps Bay Bee SH.) hit by a car and killed week before last.
She was going to run her first Master last weekend , and I am still walking around in circles.
john


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Dan
> I know ya did and I still might.
> I had one ( Ceder Swamps Bay Bee SH.) hit by a car and killed week before last.
> She was going to run her first Master last weekend , and I am still walking around in circles.
> john


John, it breaks my heart to hear that kinda thing.

Polock........backin' off.........no pressure....just hope ya can.

Sorry to hear, God Speed.


----------



## blackdi (Mar 12, 2003)

*John*

Sorry to here of your loss. I know just what you are going through. It was even harder to tell my 11yr old son. IT was his lab.
Terry


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Geez John, I'm sorry. Nobody needs that to happen. They worm their way into our emotions and then suddenly they're gone. It seems so unfair.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

John-
So sorry to hear about your girl. Once again-no words for something like this.  
M


----------



## blackdi (Mar 12, 2003)

*NFRA*

Otey How about "ROAD TRIP" I know MAXX is up for it. After talking to polock I think that is right up his alley.


----------



## Len (Jan 21, 2003)

Otey, I vote you go. Nine hours ain't sh!t. I could drive that long and still not be at John's house out in W. Texas, or I could head east and nearly be *IN* my beloved Atlantic Ocean....
NFRA is lots of fun, give it a shot.

Len


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*John*

 I am sure sorry to hear about your dog. It seems like there has been a rash of BAD stuff happening to member's dogs lately. You are in my prayers........Otey


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*HUMMMMMMMMMM !!!*

 Lisa said that the cover is high. HOW HIGH? I am short and may get lost in it ................LOL. 

As things stand right NOW it looks like the "scouting" mission may come about. 

I have heard from some of my die hard friends down South that a INVASION has been planned as they still think the SOUTH SHALL RISE AGAIN..........

Polock if the cover is over 4 foot high I will get lost.........LOL


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

John - So sorry for your loss.  

Andy


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

The cover is over 4' in some places. And it's raining again today.

Lisa


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*well*

Guess that the cover is gonna make me have to handle off a pogo stick.............LOL ........4' cover from 5'6" me= NOT much for dog to see.........LOL


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

*Re: well*



Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Guess that the cover is gonna make me have to handle off a pogo stick.............LOL ........4' cover from 5'6" me= NOT much for dog to see.........LOL


Wear a TALL hat! :wink:


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

John sorry for your loss,

otey go get em

kj dude your avatar gives me a headache :lol:


----------



## roger (May 5, 2004)

Otey, get up there, so you can give me a full report when you get back, also hope your coming to the club picnic July 10th. cya Roger


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Lisa Van Loo said:


> The cover is over 4' in some places. And it's raining again today.
> 
> Lisa


Lisa, is it your intention to sabotage my event? Yes the cover is high in places, that why mounds were built for dog trials so the dawgs could see the handlers and the handlers them.

If ya got nothin' constructive to say, SIFLE, as Arcie use to say.

I ask ya to help me not hinder me, As I told ya , there is a need to move away from the kitchen.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Polock said:


> Lisa Van Loo said:
> 
> 
> > The cover is over 4' in some places. And it's raining again today.
> ...


You're close enough, she might just show up on your door step and introduce you to a womans right...and left!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

achiro said:


> Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa Van Loo said:
> ...


We could sell tickets to that!


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't think so, if she ain't got the guts to help, it's all talk.

I know the grounds, been on them for 25 years, she here one year maybe, from CA, and she already has a cause.....friend or not Sifple!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

If the greatness of Lisa Van Loo doesn't come see me at the trial, my feelings are going to seriously be hurt!!!

She can marshall for me!

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Polock said:


> I don't think so, if she ain't got the guts to help, it's all talk.



I got $20 on Lisa....Sorry Dan I just don't think you have it in you any more. :wink:


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Sorry PJ, I played the stick game, ya gotta knock me down first, before the lunge............................GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Dan;

You are waaaay out of line, my friend.

Assigning motive where there is none. What in hell did I do, other than mention the cover is high? Do you think people won't NOTICE when they get there? At least people know what to work on for the next couple of weeks. Guys, do some punching-cover marking drills. It's what I did last week, and stood me in good stead this weekend.

The cover is high. It's a fact. You can't hide it, and in fact, by hiding it, you do your entrants a disservice.

If you can't see that, well there's no point in continuing this.

Also, you know darned well I am committed to a 4-day event that weekend. I told you that way at the beginning, when you were looking at dates to pick. I can't be at two places at the same time, as I told you at the time. Sounds like you are the one doing the sabotaging.

Lisa :?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Lisa,

For what it's worth, my take on it was that you were electing to not attend the NY NFRA due to tall grass. I did not get the idea that you had other commitments, based upon your post. Perhaps it would have been preferable to write something like:

"RTF folks, I wish I could be there to meet you all. Unfortunately, I have made a 4 day commitment to be elsewhere at that time. I was just at the grounds this past weekend and in many areas, the grass is TALL! Hint: if you're not doing so now, you may want to work on some tall cover punch birds."

Whether you like it or not, you are an RTF icon and personality whom many RTF'ers would love to get to meet!

Let's face it, Dan's got a rough and tumble voice and has a similar delivery with the written word at times. You and I both know that on the inside, he's a sweetheart pussycat. My read on his responses was that he was trying to tell folks that the cover isn't that bad, and that they should not let the perception that Lisa Van Loo will not attend a local, RTF'er-laden, performance retriever event due to tall grass, deter them from participating.

Your public explanation that you had previously made other commitments for that time period clarifies that.

:wink: Chris


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm not sure how you made the connection that I wasn't going because of the cover. That was a large assumption on your part. In fact, I didn't even mention that I wasn't entering, as I had discussed this with Polock long ago. What does it matter whether I enter a particular trial or test, anyway? 

All I did was mention cover. Period. As was also mentioned in BOTH of the premium lists of the two hunt tests I entered, one last weekend, one this coming weekend.

You have a LOT of people entering the event from out-of-state. I train for the conditions. I thought it was only fair that people should have a heads-up, so they can train on them, too. 

At any rate, NOTHING I posted deserved the character assissination, nor the phone call, nor the private e-mail. Nothing.

At this point, you couldn't PAY me to enter this event, and cover has NOTHING to do with it.

Lisa


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Geez, Polock, I thought you were just kidding around with LVL. I guess I figured wrong on that one. :shock: I never read into her statements that she was trying to talk people out of entering. Maybe its time to step back, take a deep breath, and replace the chip. :wink:


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Chips gone, It's a New Day!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

LVL... are you saying that i am coming half way across the country to see you and you are gonna stand me up?

If you can't make the trial during the day, how bout dinner one night? I'm there Thursday-Monday.

Shayne


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> LVL... are you saying that i am coming half way across the country to see you and you are gonna stand me up?
> 
> If you can't make the trial during the day, how bout dinner one night? I'm there Thursday-Monday.
> 
> Shayne


LVL, you may as well get the ball rolling on that restraining order today.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

achiro said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > LVL... are you saying that i am coming half way across the country to see you and you are gonna stand me up?
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*LVL and Polock.....*

Being I am an old man....In my 60's.... when I was growing up we used to drag race all the time. WE had only ONE RULE.............RUN WHAT YA BRUNG. Since that time at any dog event I believe that is about as good a rule as you can have. All my comments about cover and such was ENTIRELY in FUN. When you step up to the line with your dog only two things can happen. 1) You SMACK the test, 2) you FAIL miserably. Neither thing is a life or death situation. At my age that is just getting up in the morning.........LOL. :lol: Now all that said BOTH Lisa and Dan are whenever either posts are on my MUST READ list..............Life is too short to take things so seriously.............HAVE FUN.
:lol: :lol: :lol:

 NOW ON THE OTHER HAND........ Mr. Bohn ..........well just have to handle my sorrow about missing my HERO.......


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Otey, 'Nail squarely struck' , as Mr Joe S would say.

Today was a great morning and a great day, life's to short to bicker.

To you LisaDee, I apoligize.

Otey, so how many dawgs are ya bringing, as you know Terry's comin' up also, the reunion will be great.

Heck, it's Vicky Trainor's Anniversary, and I promised her a bottle of the Bubbly, which she said she might share with the SHAVED HEADED GROOM............................HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*Polock*

 I am definately bringing 2 dogs that I would like to double up in Masters and Open. Am not sure I can do that but would like to try. I will know for sure if I can get away by Tuesday of next week. I will let you know then if that is OK.

Can I handle in my white coat?
on my platform so dogs can see me in that tallcover..................LOL


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

I'd bring stilts if I were you, cover should be 10 feet tall when ya get here.
Hope for a later runnin' number and you'll have drag-back to help. No need to see the dawg. Youngin' don't understand that.
Hey yer not gonna run Friday. Otey, ya know this is a Triple Open, Derby and Masters. Get ya half way to a title and then some if you're the FTW.

Can't wait to meet ya!
Dan


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Polock*



Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Can I handle in my white coat?
> on my platform so dogs can see me in that tallcover..................LOL


Polock is going to be selling handling stilts for fifty bucks a pair?.or you can rent them for twenty five dollars a day. Platforms will not be allowed...that would mess up the commercial Polock's commercial enterprise. :lol:


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*polock*

 have to get on Trrry's shoulders ..............he is taller than me on stilts...I will be up Friday.....Forgot these 3 day events.....LOl
HRC is a 2 day thing.....


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Remember that old basic rule, Can't see 'em, can't judge 'em.
Those that set up in high cover always run that risk.

Like the analogy Otey, ' Run what ya got'.........................dawg to the line


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

As ya saw in the premium I got a block of rooms at the Microtel in Baldwinsville, NY. Trying to get the Friday test off by 9AM, so be on time, us Polocks live by the clock, tells us how long til the Kiebasa's ready.
So that means you'll be in Thursday night, look for the room with the coullottes and sandals on the door, that'll will be Shaynes.
And he ain't even met Tony Jankowski yet, yeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaa what a trip he'll have.....................Polock...................be laughin' all weekend......


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Polock said:


> So that means you'll be in Thursday night, look for the room with the coullottes and sandals on the door, that'll will be Shaynes.


Whatever.... just look for me in the bar!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Likely being hovered by some Yankee chicks wantin to know if i rode a horse to school in Texas.

Shayne


----------



## Len (Jan 21, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Polock said:
> 
> 
> > So that means you'll be in Thursday night, look for the room with the coullottes and sandals on the door, that'll will be Shaynes.
> ...


Tell 'em ya did, the young ones don't know any better and will think yer sexy even with the coulottes, hat, and pooka shells.

Len


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Polock said:
> 
> 
> > So that means you'll be in Thursday night, look for the room with the coullottes and sandals on the door, that'll will be Shaynes.
> ...


NY chicks don't care if ya rode a horse, They wants to know if ya be Hung like a Horse. Different criteria here in Upstate NY.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Polock said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > Polock said:
> ...



Hey Polock...I thought you told me the Mrs. was from NY? :lol:


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Polack I thought I was going to judge for you in this event?

I have finally figured it out. I was bumped off the dias by....

SHAYNE!! :shock: 

Damn...and I miss the pig roast also.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Polack I thought I was going to judge for you in this event?
> 
> I have finally figured it out. I was bumped off the dias by....
> 
> ...


To make up for it... you can judge for us at Metro next year.  

Shayne


----------



## blackdi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Yes*

Ok polock, Talked to otey at 2:15 am. Looks like I am bring my kid to.


----------



## Bill Davis (Sep 15, 2003)

deleted


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Bill Davis said:


> Hell Otey if Billy is doing that good, why waist time with that trail in NY run a FT OPEN or Amature. You would get more out of it.


Coming from HRC finished into the trial world....

He's got a LOT better chance getting something out of the NFRA trial than he does an AA stake.

Shayne


----------



## Bill Davis (Sep 15, 2003)

deletd


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*I'm Chicken.........LOL*

 The biggest reason I am not jumping in the FT game is I am a BIG chicken and want more handling experience before I go on to FT's. I just started handling last year and I have made some BIG mistakes but in my opinion the only way to gain experience is to TRY. I train on concepts and have not had the opportunity to put them together except in a HT. I figure that this NFRA game kind of combines a HT & FT so WHY NOT give it a whirl...... Get to meet some of our Northern neighbors and have fun and let the dogs do the same and STRUT their stuff or not. Thinking POSITIVE here. This high heat and humidity has hampered much stuff of long distances but they definately have SEEN it this past winter. I have set a way I am going to go to get to the BIG dog games and it is HRC thru Grand, AKC Master then Qualifying then Amateur. I figure by the time I have done this I will feel quite comfortable walking up to the line in any situation for with the BOND that I have with Billy and Maxx they will do what they are capable of.


----------



## Bill Davis (Sep 15, 2003)

deleted


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*Bill*

 with a pedigree like Billy's and coming along like we are doing it will not be that long. I am going this route for MY experience NOT his. 
http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigreecolor.asp?DogNo=70727


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

*Re: Bill*



Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> with a pedigree like Billy's and coming along like we are doing it will not be that long. I am going this route for MY experience NOT his.
> http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigreecolor.asp?DogNo=70727


A good plan Otey. After Shayne and I set up that blind over I-90, and remind you to keep your dog out of the shade of the overpass, you'll be cutting your teeth on more than a measly W/E amatuer trial. Hehhehhehhehheh :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

UB...always did like them dogs with human names. :roll:


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*hahaha UB*

 Uncle Bill like I said somewhere I used to drag race a bunch in the 60's and it was a "RUN WHAT YA BRUNG" I am very comfortable about Billy's abilities but as a dog to keep my stomach in butterflies I am running my Maxx dog. Just have to see about him..........


AND Bill Davis they have a FTW in NFRA so come on up and run yours too and lets see who does the best.....


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

i'm looking forward to meeting some of the rtf'ers in person next week. especially Shayne, as i want to thank him for the great coverage of the nat'l am!

you should have my entries friday or saturday, Dan. i mailed them wednesday.

also looking forward to some of the friends i used to run NAHRA tests with. it's been too long since i've seen them.

any chance the state will get in there to mow in the next week?-paul


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Paul, Iseriously doubt the DEC will cut, but don't you worry, the judges will give ya a good challenge.

Be good to see you and Anne again, yer on for the steaks.

See ya when ya get here.


----------



## Bill Davis (Sep 15, 2003)

deleted


----------



## blackdi (Mar 12, 2003)

*bill*

Bill mabe its me, I asked Otey to do it. Thier are times that I would like to go visit some old friends. POLLOCK is one of them.... With a invite of this. Otey is taking him up on it. I have seen more opens, AAQ, Derbies than you !!!! When pollock told me that this is about the same as a open, I would like to see it. For me to see it and I do. I would like to watch MY dog BLACK DIAMOND BILLY THE KID. HRCH. TO SEE WHERE HE IS. At this moment. Another thing is that Otey Brabston is doing this with his owne money as a favor to me. I don't know if you are trying to step on toes or not. Otey has done one hell of a job on a 1.5 yr.old puppy to a 3 yr.old hrch. If he does do a good job for the judges of NFRA. He may go that way. (akc) But as of know, I will take the words of POLLOCK, UNCLE BILL, and SHAYNE to see if my dog has a good day or not. I will alway thanks otey for walking befor RUNNING. Like otey has says HE has got a lot of learning to do yet. Such as shayne said And i agree with. Otey and Billy both are going to get some thing out of this. Terry Cover... Owner


----------



## Bill Davis (Sep 15, 2003)

deleted


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Bill Davis said:


> I have ran Derbies, Quals, and Am.



Bill are you still running all of these as well as HRC? 


Otey, good luck.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Cray Stephenson said:


> Bill Davis said:
> 
> 
> > I have ran Derbies, Quals, and Am.
> ...


Bill, if you are running all those stakes you are a better man than I am.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Patrick, that is a great Avatar


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

Cray:

See the Swishy thread.

 

John
________
VAPIR DIGITAL AIR ONE REVIEW


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

You too can have an avatar like mine. Ask me how!

I think there's a bumper sticker in that somewhere.

Lisa


----------



## Bill Davis (Sep 15, 2003)

Cray Nope I am not running FT this year. Max ran in a couple of Quals. Like I told Otey it is to hard to train for both. Pick one and run it.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Bill Davis said:


> Cray Nope I am not running FT this year. Max ran in a couple of Quals. Like I told Otey it is to hard to train for both. Pick one and run it.


It's easy to train for Qs and run HTs. If you run hunt tests i think you should be training at Q distances anyway.

Shayne


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Yo Bill, you're in Ohio, maybe a 5-7 hour drive to NY. Otey's makin' the trip, why can you?
If the NFRA's to easy in yer mind, come play with the likes of Shayne, UB, Joe Letta, Vicky Trainor. And we'll see what ya got!
I'll wave the $10.00 late entry fee, just bring me CASH for yer entries.
If ya want to be in the catalog, fax yer entries to 585-554-4077, attention Wendy Kotarski on Monday morning.
Actions speak louder then words, so with that Polish broge' that I have, 'Put up or Shut Up'

See ya there..........add $15.00 bucks for the pig roast

I'll have entry form at the headquarters...just bring CASH....and remember this is a three day test..............


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*hey Polock*

 How are gas prices up your way? I see a bunch of my way is Toll Road? How much?. and in open is White coat appropriate?
Can a 4 wheeler be used to get around on the test site? If not was gonna maybe leave mine at home. Was trying to see how much $$$ to bring with me on my INVASION....................LOL
now youall don't need to give me a hard time....My sidekick Terry is a BIGGGGGGGG boy..............
Looking forward to meeting everyone mentioned that is putting this on. 
DOG PEOPLE are AOK even if they are YANKEES........BIG 


Thanks Cray, I appreciate your good wishes. 

reading all this 58 page rulebook has my eyes crossed. Guess I'll just depend on Uncle Bill and Shayne to tell me if I did good or bad..........
Another thing is there a place to air dogs at the motel ?


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

OteyB

In open, the white coat is VERY appropriate. At some of the distances you will be running white can make a *HUGE* difference. Give your dog every chance to succeed!!!!

John
________
Lovely Wendie99


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Otey fill up before ya hit Ny, Reg gas at $2.11. Toll across I-90 should run ya about $4-6.00 not to bad.
Plenty of grass for airing, might have to walk about 50 yds off the parking lot to get to it.
Otey, NFRA is wear what ya want, just not Shayne's coulottees and sandals, White Coat is appropriate.
Otey, ya know we'll help ya with the rules, let that be the least of yer worries, just don't forget dem stilts is $50.00 for the weekend or $25.00 a day.

Be good to see yer southern a$$....just get up here and run....come to have fun......no pressure in the NFRA

See ya soon.................


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*Hahahahaha*

 Them stilts are me on Terry's shoulders....... I definately plan on having FUN.... That is reason for playing dog games. Dang just looked a Road atlas I am making a HUGE excursion into Yankee territory........LOL
:lol: :wink:


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Otey. by the way, leave the 4 wheeler at home, can't use the on State land.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

> Polock is going to be selling handling stilts for fifty bucks a pair?.or you can rent them for twenty five dollars a day. Platforms will not be allowed...





> Remember that old basic rule, Can't see 'em, can't judge 'em.


Hey guys,

I've been missing a lot of this thread until I got caught up on it tonight.

Otey......If you are running under me, don't worry.....I'm only 5 foot!!! So, Dan had either be providing a platform for me (I'm not risking my health on a pair of stilts!!) or my co-judge (Shayne is one of them) and I will be looking for grounds suitable for ME to see the dogs so I can judge them!!! You'll have 6" over me!!!! 

Yep, hubby and I will be celebrating our 16th Wedding Anniversary on Friday at the NFRA's tests  For a man that never owned a pet before he met me.....he sure does love these dogs and me  

Looking forward to meeting all the RTFers that are going to be at the NFRA's event!!

Vicky


----------



## Bill Davis (Sep 15, 2003)

del


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Otey... don't worry about the rules... i don't know em either.

Shayne


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*WOW !!!!*

 What a game to play....... :lol: :lol: Sounds like this will be one FINE adventure. Nothing like meeting Good people and playing with dogs. With all the kidding around ALREADY this has to be something else. 

Vicky, You must have one of the KEEPERS too. My wife is one GREAT LADY also. Sounds like we were blessed in that department. 

Shayne, thanks for the mentioning about the rules.....sounds like it will be not just me wondering what in the he!! is going on........... :lol:


----------



## KJB (Jul 1, 2003)

Bill Davis said:


> I have made no bad Remarks concerning the NFRA


You're right, you said nothing. You _implied_ it was a waste of time 



> why waist time with that trail in NY run a FT OPEN or Amature. You would get more out of it.


You _implied_ it has no titles worth having



> What Title do you get from NFRA?Put an AFC or get some points on the dog and that will help his Stud opportunities


Whether you meant it to be or not (and I think you did), the tone of your posts was hostile and condescending towards NFRA. It also appears you have made no effort to find out anything about NFRA. Maybe you actually have some kind of rivalry thing with Otey. Don't know, don't care. But don't act all put out because the Polock called you on your attitude. 

Otey,
NFRA has a great rulebook. I have a great car insurance policy. They are about equally as fun to read. :roll: You're not likely to screw up and do something wrong, you're more likely to just not take advantage of things like white coats, controlled breaks, showing the visible gunners, knowing when to take a hit on one thing to save points later, that kind of stuff if your mind is in HRC rule mode. But you'll definitely have a blast! I wish I could be there.
Tina


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*more ..........*

 This will be FUN. I am the sacrificial "OLD GOAT" to see if NFRA would be something the HRC clubs I am member of would want to possibily affiliate with. I will be giving a report to the members of all 3 HRC clubs I am a member of and possibly we may have something kinda between NY and LA that can be played in NFRA. 
I really do feel comfortable running any thing with my dogs THANKS to a lot of help from people along the line from square zero to now. This is just another "building block" in my learning process. From the tone of this thread from the get go it has been lighthearted and as I am called sometimes full of sh## ..............LOL but in all seriousness I plan on having a FTW when I come back South. "Positive attitude"... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*WOW !!!*

I am ready to hear "dog". All this idea of playing a new game has me all excited. MUST be my "second" childhood coming into gear. I worked today just so I can take the EXTRA time off for a 3 day event. Last 3 day event I remember was a 3 day DRUNK...........LOL back when I used to indulge some.......  Been getting everything ready to hit the road and am chomping at the bit.........


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: WOW !!!*



Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> ... Last 3 day event I remember was a 3 day DRUNK....


this will be very similar.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## blackdi (Mar 12, 2003)

*READY*

Polock We are ready to invade. After talking to JERRY I know what to expeck when I see SHAYNE... Should be showing up in front of Otey thursday. Ready to watch and learn..Eat Pig.. Watch dogs...Eat Pig.
and eat pig.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

We are now in NY!!!!!! Went to Ground Zero today. After leaving NYC, we are heading to Niagara Falls  Guess we'll celebrate our Anniversary a couple of days early 

See everybody at the NFRA event!

Vicky

PS Shayne, I've got the bug spray and the E-Z Up Canopy with me  Heard there may be some "liquid sunshine" this weekend.....


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*sitting on READY.......*

 I have a feeling this is gonna be fun some more....... Vicky will be in a good mood from all that 'honeymooning" again and Shayne will be ............well Shayne and UB is on his way .........Terry will be munching PIG and I can slip in and run some dogs and slip out and .............well JUST HAVE A GOOD TIME.
   :wink:


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

GO GET EM OTEY!!!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Well, we visited the Baseball Hall of Fame today.....not quite as I had expected  Still, Will and I enjoyed it.

Mae it safe to Niagara Falls this eveing. Pretty cool view of the illuminated falls from our room window. Can't wait for Will to experience the ful view of the falls tomorrow  I've been here, but when I was a kid so I'm sure it will be pretty good for me also.

Finally figured out how to use the hotel' s WebTV at least enough to check my email a little and to sign on here.

Will's asleep so I guess I'd better sign off. We're doing all kinds of tourist stuff tomorrow.

See ya all on Friday.
Vicky


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey... i wanna see cool stuff when i get to NY!!! You get to see ground zero, niagara falls (i didn't think that was in NY but WTF do i know), baseball hall of fame and all i get to see when i get there is the friggin Polock. That sucks. :lol: 

Shayne - been to NYC twice and never left the airport


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Hey Shayne,

I started to type something about maybe you'd get out of the ariport if you got married......but decided that would just be a waste of typing 

Pretty cool view of the falls this morning. from our hotel rom. Wish I had brought a camera  

Maybe Polock will take you on a scenic tour on your way from the airport.

Vicky


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Yo, Shayne!

Remember, it's all pavement in NY, so be prepared to do some looooong marking setups. Hard to find factors in an urban setting. Be creative.

I know you can do it, my man!

Lisa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Hey Shayne,
> 
> I started to type something about maybe you'd get out of the ariport if you got married......but decided that would just be a waste of typing
> 
> ...


I've been there twice on business, but we didn't leave the airport for fear of Union folks having us whacked... so we met in airport meeting rooms.

Don't worry about a camera... i'll have a couple with me!!!

Shayne


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Yo, Shayne!
> 
> Remember, it's all pavement in NY, so be prepared to do some looooong marking setups. Hard to find factors in an urban setting. Be creative.
> 
> ...


If the dog can backside a fire hydrant and carry a through parked cars, we'll be fine... assuming he doesn't break on the sound of drive-bys or get jacked for the bird on the way back.

Shayne


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

I gotta warn you about "Frank the Bird Boy". He's the one that carries the sign "Will throw birds for food." Give him a wide berth.

Lisa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Give him a wide berth.


I'm not sure what that means... but for some reason reminds me of a girl i used to date.

Shayne


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Shayne wrote:



> Don't worry about a camera... i'll have a couple with me!!!


Oh boy....look out for the "Picture Gallery Paybacks" from the avatar abuse of Shayne's shorts picture when he gets back! :shock: !

Shoot....he might do it from his laptop while he's _there_! :wink: !

Keith G....who's glad he didn't participate.... 8) ......and maybe most of the abusers won't be there.... :? ....but knows that Shayne doesn't get mad........


.......he gets even!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Keith Griffith said:


> Shayne wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keith... if you'll back to the start of the silly picture thread, you'll notice those who quickly put a cork in it - are also those who know me best. 

It's soooooooo ON its not even funny. It's gonna be like RTF karma sutra when i'm done.

Shayne


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Shayne wrote:



> It's gonna be like RTF karma sutra when i'm done.


I _like_ that play on words Shayne! "Karma"....

Again....glad I wasn't one of them...let me know when to get the popcorn ready!

Keith G.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*well I am Off*

I'm almost off to see the Wizard the wonderful wizard of OZ .............  the wonderful Polock....... hahaha :lol: 
Looks like from the weather forecast I'll be running thru T'storms most of the way..  ....... oh well. I am bringing 2 digital cameras so I can get some good pics of the event not to mention all participants (DOGS, not Moderators or Judges.....LOL.
From what I have heard I am bringing more dogs with me than is entered in the open..... OH well. 

I look forward to having an educational TRIP.......


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm here... sittin in my hotel room drinkin some bourbon with UB.

THERE ARE SOME HOT CHICKS IN THIS TOWN!!!!! Baldwinsville or Baldwintonfieldville or something... 

Lisa Dee weren't BSin about there being some serious cover!!!!

Shayne


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Unca Bill, you make sure you are a proper chaperone for our Fancy Moderator. Don't lead him astray or let him get in any trouble you can't get him out of.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Well alrighty then. "There are some hot chicks in Baldwinsville" & Mr. Fancy/Swishy Moderator is holed up in a motel room with UB.
M
Thinking I know now why the Fancy/Swishy one was so dubbed!!


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I'm here... sittin in my hotel room drinkin some bourbon with UB.
> 
> THERE ARE SOME HOT CHICKS IN THIS TOWN!!!!! Baldwinsville or Baldwintonfieldville or something...
> 
> ...



Get after the skirt young man....but don't break any hearts.... 8) 8) 8)


----------



## KJB (Jul 1, 2003)

Miriam Wade said:


> Well alrighty then. "There are some hot chicks in Baldwinsville" & Mr. Fancy/Swishy Moderator is holed up in a motel room with UB.
> M
> Thinking I know now why the Fancy/Swishy one was so dubbed!!


BWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!! That was FUNNY. I have a feeling Miriam's picture is gonna be on that short bus very soon....


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Shayne,

Are you still in the hotel room?

Which hotel are we staying in....Microtel????

Dan said to meet you around 3 p.m. tomorrow. Is that still good or should I get there earlier or later?

Vicky


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I'm here... sittin in my hotel room drinkin some bourbon with UB.
> 
> THERE ARE SOME HOT CHICKS IN THIS TOWN!!!!! Baldwinsville or Baldwintonfieldville or something...
> Shayne



Keep drinking brother....they get even better looking.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Miriam,

Are you coming down this weekend to see us???

Vicky


----------



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey Shayne,
If you get this, tell the Polock I'm gonna try and make it up on Friday. Just found out my boss is on vacation out of state. When the cat's away......


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok, i'm back in the room and i'm pretty sure the cute waitress at Pizza Hut is in love with the Fancy one.

Who ever heard of a pizza hut that don't sell beer.... UB and I created a new BYOB policy for them tonight!

Vicky... you come see me just as soon as you can. Come hug me before i get all hot and sweaty.

Yes we are at the MicroTel.

Shayne


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Dave Combs said:


> Hey Shayne,
> If you get this, tell the Polock I'm gonna try and make it up on Friday. Just found out my boss is on vacation out of state. When the cat's away......


Cool... look me up!


----------

